
Researchers demo BIOS attack that survives hard-disk wipe (requires compromised machine) - chaostheory
http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=2962
======
tptacek
So far, the tally includes:

* Hardware-assisted hypervisors

* PCI Option ROMs in video cards

* PCI Option ROMs for PXE boot

* 80386 System Management Mode

* and now BIOS backdoors

Isn't PC security fun?

